# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  3 panel doors quandry

## Cobber

Hi everyone, 
I need to find  6 3 panel doors, 4 820mm and 2 720mm.  I went to doors plus and they were $269 at the sale price and I rang Schotts and they said they have some for $159 (getting better but haventseeem em yet). 
The builder has put in crappy Stanford MDF doors the $39 doors they sell at Bunnings but the old part of the house has 3 panel timber doors. 
Does anyone know where I can find them for a decent price in Melbourne?  I have considered second hand doors but they dont come in the 820mm or 720mm...does this make any difference or can I change them. 
cheers 
Cobber

----------


## seriph1

can you either describe the doors or post a pic? 
thanks

----------


## Cobber

No probelm....these sort of doors

----------


## Auld Bassoon

Make them?  Not hard to do if you have a T/S and router table or hand-plane (if panels are raised), and can make M/T joints...

----------


## asg

It might be worth a call to "That Door Shop" up in Epping. The guy there sources doors from lots of different places (local & imported) and should be able to do much better than Doors Plus.

----------


## seriph1

hi again - thanks for the pic  -  you might find some 820 doors second hand....not 720's though. I imagine 720's will be a bugger to find actually. Nice door though! $159 is a good price for a real Stile and Rail construction door of that type/timber. I would just do absolutely everything in my power to buy them from someone else other than Schots  -  arrogance and atrocious customer service never appealed to me for some reason

----------


## echnidna

i was in Bunnings Geelond today and they had solid pine 4 panel doors for $39 each.  Might be worthwhile putting new 4 panel doors right through the house.

----------


## seriph1

hi are you 100% certain they were solid timber? If so, were they Victorian style? 
thanks 
PS like this I mean  http://www.walcot.com/images/110103-1.jpg

----------


## echnidna

They were solid pine not mdf but similar to those pics. 
btw it was Bunnies at Waurn Ponds

----------


## Cobber

Ive already got 3 panel doors so no point going for the 4 panel.  4 panels do tend to be cheaper no doubt.  Havent been to Schotts yet but may go on the weekend.  I rang them and they seemed ok.  Thanks everyone.

----------


## Cobber

Im sure those 4 panel doors are mdf actually....they are pretty hollow and I doubt whether they would block any noise out at all.  You can buy them in pine at doorsplus also but they are more than $39.  They dont do the 3 panel in pine or mdf as far as i know. 
Ive decided to source some second hand doors for the linen cabinet and door under the stairs and the toilet and bathroom doors which are 720mm wide.  I will need to buy new maybe from Schotts...I saw them and they look ok at $159 although the builder thinks he can get some for $140 so will wait and see.    
cheers 
Cobber

----------

